# HauntersList



## HauntersList (Apr 10, 2013)

HauntersList launched on 4/1/2013 and is intended to be a repository of all the great ideas, products, and events that have helped and inspired me, and perhaps others in the haunting community. I hope you find something that inspires you on it.

http://www.haunterslist.com


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Great Sight!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

very nice!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is a awesome site. The only problem I see is that I'm not on it. Great work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great site! Just joined....this is NICE....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job. Will definitely visit regularly.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

I really like the layout of your site . Bookmarked and I will visit often . Great collection of prop resources .


----------



## HauntersList (Apr 10, 2013)

After a long winter's nap HauntersList is active once again, bringing you some of the best Halloween prop tutorials and products available on the web! We hope you find something that inspires you.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Subscribed.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Great site! I love the layout. I will be visiting it often for more ideas and projects!


----------

